# Oh lord....



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

So yesterday my mom and brother moved the chicken coop and one of the big hens got her leg stuck under the side and yep.... It got broke........ And its a BAD brake.....😐😐😐. We are gonna give her a few days to see how she does. She is in so much pain and non of our vets take in chickens..... So we may have to put her down ourselves..... I feel so bad for her! Poor girl!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

That sucks. I would put her down ASAP if you can't get a vet to look at it. There's no reason for her to suffer. That's not going to heal on its own.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> That sucks. I would put her down ASAP if you can't get a vet to look at it. There's no reason for her to suffer. That's not going to heal on its own.


Yeah I agree.. I have done what I can. I made her a leg cast with my goat stuff and it seems to help her a lot. She can stand, and now is eating and drinking! So my mom and dad want to give her a couple more days to make the decision.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Chickens are like horses. No leg, no use. But that said. My vet did this once for me. He actually supported a chickens leg for a day or two by wrapping it. Chickens are too finiky for any pain meds. So because we could see her struggle we decided to help her cross. They need to walk and scratch for food. 
Good luck with her. I hope whatever you decide works and remember no one is judging.
You are fully supported here.


----------



## Aozora (Mar 28, 2018)

FYI, chickens can have aspirin. Just make sure the dose is appropriate for her size.

A quick google says this: Dissolve five (5 grain) aspirin tablets *in one gallon of water*. Offer this solution free-choice to the birds for the duration of an illness. The solution aspirin equivalent to 25 grains/gallon or 324 mg/gallon of drinking water. The dosage rate is about 25 mg/lb body weight per day.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How is your hen doong?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

@Lil Boogie How is she (if she's still alive that is)?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Aozora said:


> FYI, chickens can have aspirin. Just make sure the dose is appropriate for her size.
> 
> A quick google says this: Dissolve five (5 grain) aspirin tablets *in one gallon of water*. Offer this solution free-choice to the birds for the duration of an illness. The solution aspirin equivalent to 25 grains/gallon or 324 mg/gallon of drinking water. The dosage rate is about 25 mg/lb body weight per day.


Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tanya said:


> How is your hen doong?





Dandy Hill Farm said:


> @Lil Boogie How is she (if she's still alive that is)?


She is actually doing great! She stands on her right leg and holds her self up by her other wing! She is doing awesome! She is acting like it never even happened!! She is eating and drinking great!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> She is actually doing great! She stands on her right leg and holds her self up by her other wing! She is doing awesome! She is acting like it never even happened!! She is eating and drinking great!


That's amazing!! I hope she pulls through!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> That's amazing!! I hope she pulls through!!


Yes it is!!! Me too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🙏


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Sounds like she’s got a karate stance or something!


----------

